# Looking for a dark Transformation RP



## Aquachan (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm looking for someone who'd be willing to have an rp with me with a dark transformation in which I would like to be the transformed one.
My characters for Transformation RPs are usually female but I can play male ones aswell(as I mostly play male characters when it comes to fandom RPs) or even fandom characters who shall be changed (for ex. Characters from Sherlock, Assassin's Creed, Doctor Who, Once Upon a time) or, as already mentioned, own characters.
I'd be interested in :
-cow transformation (full)
-donkey transformation
-pig transformation

Subjects which can be included in the rp can be:
-alien activities
-scientific experiments
-humiliation
-public humiliation and transformation
-long transformations
-transformation against the will of the transformed character
-pregnancy
-birth
-transgender (but mostly male to female, like a male character into a female cow)
-Be careful what you wish for (for ex: My character wishes to lead a relaxed life without any decision which need to be made or my character wishes to be a cow but then gets to be one permanently and hates it) -two characters that will transform (one may be yours )

I'm opened to a lot of more dark themes.
But if wanted, it may also be a lighter RP


----------



## cotokun89 (Jun 23, 2017)

sound awesome XD maybe we can do a funny and good RP.
also i gonna send you a note with my skype or discord.
i think with notes the rp are really slow.
also just in chat, because my english suck alot,, but i can chat really good (ty so much translators XD)


----------



## Fenrir_Shadowfang (Jun 28, 2017)

I would definitely be interested in the Cow transformation thing. As for dark, were you thinking along the lines of a war novel level, or 
Perhaps something more AVP intensity, or are you talking really dark such as the writings of Edward Lee and friends from the splatterpunk genre. Let me know.

I'm fine with any RP method you prefer to use.


----------

